# Jowo nib and sections



## RDH79 (Sep 22, 2019)

I need a good place to buy Jowo and sections. Need to start off with 12-14. 
I have googled but eBay keeps popping up


----------



## TG Design (Sep 22, 2019)

I just received my order from fpnibs.com. They only took ten days to ship from Spain, shipping was cheap, and they have a good selection. They also take PayPal. No affiliation, just a good experience. I purchased some Jowo #5’s, #6’s and some Visconti nibs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2019)

I've also had nothing but good experiences with fpnibs.com


----------



## bmachin (Sep 22, 2019)

You might check meisternibs.com. Their selection isn’t as broad as FPnibs but might be a little cheaper depending upon the exchange rate. 

Meisternibs is owned by Brian Gray of Edison Pens. 

Bill


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 22, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> I've also had nothing but good experiences with fpnibs.com


 I have have had the same, both thumbs up from me.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 23, 2019)

Another vote for fpnibs.com


----------



## hokie (Sep 23, 2019)

bmachin said:


> You might check meisternibs.com. Their selection isn’t as broad as FPnibs but might be a little cheaper depending upon the exchange rate.
> 
> Meisternibs is owned by Brian Gray of Edison Pens.
> 
> Bill


As long as you're willing to wait for the shipping, fpnibs.com almost always comes out as being a much better deal. FPNibs @ $11.21 (at current exchange rate) versus meisternibs.com @ $20 is a pretty stark difference. As a matter of fact, the fpnibs.com price is only barely more than the Meister nibs bulk discount price.

For anyone in the market for gold plated Bock nibs, UKPenblanks.co.uk is an even better price with their ongoing sale price... https://www.ukpenblanks.co.uk/product-category/fountain-pen-nibs/fountain-pen-nib-packs/


----------



## bmachin (Sep 23, 2019)

hokie said:


> As long as you're willing to wait for the shipping, fpnibs.com almost always comes out as being a much better deal. FPNibs @ $11.21 (at current exchange rate) versus meisternibs.com @ $20 is a pretty stark difference. As a matter of fact, the fpnibs.com price is only barely more than the Meister nibs bulk discount price.
> 
> For anyone in the market for gold plated Bock nibs, UKPenblanks.co.uk is an even better price with their ongoing sale price... https://www.ukpenblanks.co.uk/product-category/fountain-pen-nibs/fountain-pen-nib-packs/



Thanks. I really didn't even look at the prices. I appears that Brian's selection is way down from what it use to be. Maybe he's so busy making fountain pens that he's letting the nib business go.  I bought 50 nibs from him a few years ago, so haven't had any reason to look.  I'll check in with him at the Ohio Pen Show.

Bill


----------



## Penultimate (Sep 29, 2019)

Anderson Pens and Indy-Pen-Dance sell Edison branded Jowo nibs. Possibly a little more expensive than fpnibs though. I’ve had good buying experiences with both companies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 29, 2019)

Penultimate said:


> Anderson Pens and Indy-Pen-Dance sell Edison branded Jowo nibs. Possibly a little more expensive than fpnibs though. I’ve had good buying experiences with both companies.


Likewise Goulet Pens - and good buying experiences with all 3 of these vendors ... and with FPnibs, and with Meisternibs.

(Come to think of it. I don't remember having a bad experince with any fountain pen/nib vendor.)


----------

